# Cat freebies/ samples/ etc



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Thought we could post any freebie/ sample links we have found for one another!

Here is one: Webbox Cats Delight | Cats Delight Lick-e-Lix


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Felix goodie bag: FELIX Treats


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Purina samples: Purina ONE: Free Sample Registration

Purina ONE


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Applaws kitten food: Facebook Kitten Food Giveaway « The Applaws Blog - Natural Cat and Dog food


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There was a thread on this sometime ago but I think all of the offers on that had finished so a new thread is a good idea :thumbup1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've removed the old thread from the sticky list and am putting this one in its place


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

labydird said:


> Applaws kitten food: Facebook Kitten Food Giveaway « The Applaws Blog - Natural Cat and Dog food


This one finished on 25th August 2012 

Great thread though


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Dr Green Pet food 2 samples: Dr Green Pet Food | Request a Sample | Pet Supplies UK

Although I'm not quite sure what animal the sample is suitable for ?!?!


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's another link for a free sample - Purina One this time

Purina ONE: Free Sample Registration

Pete


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Ahh Pete I've tried to do these and i can't cause can't scroll down that bit to agree cause I've only got my phone xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you for that, i just signed up for my free sample.,,_


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

Cat and Dog food complete samples available:

Enjoy our free Dog & Cat Complete Pet Food Samples

£5 Hills Voucher for registering:

Pet food coupons and vouchers - Hill's


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

labydird said:


> Dr Green Pet food 2 samples: Dr Green Pet Food | Request a Sample | Pet Supplies UK
> 
> Although I'm not quite sure what animal the sample is suitable for ?!?!


Dr Green food is exclusive to the Farm & Pet Place. *We are currently offering free samples of our poultry feed!*.


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Are there any zooplus coupons available at the moment? Am about to place a large order for cat food so was hoping for a good deal!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone received their free samples yet? I haven't!


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope, I applied for Webbox & Felix!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Nope, I applied for Webbox & Felix!!!


Me too and nothing here yet


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

No, not yet


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I requested samples and not had any either!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I had my Felix goody bag treats arrive yesterday (saturday) :thumbup: as I am using these twice a day everyday for Crinkle after he has his predforte drops in having some free is great!!!


----------



## AngieM (Oct 13, 2012)

I am still waiting on my samples too although if KFM has only just got hers maybe they are just a little slow, fingers crossed!


----------



## Allan53 (Oct 27, 2012)

I do like the free stuff, thanks for this!  Now to check to see if they're applicable in Australia...


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

I got the Purina sample yesterday and the Felix one this morning!


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Applaws Pet Food

It's a HALLOWEEN PUMPKIN giveaway! Like our page for a chance to win a Chicken & Pumpkin Cat Pouch OR a Tuna & Pumpkin Dog Tin!

https://www.facebook.com/#!/applaws


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I had already 'liked' the Applaws page but you can email them for a chance to win too if you already 'like' their page: [email protected]
ETA - my Felix treats arrived yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

mine loved the purina sample! they had to share it but It went down well!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Dax has munched his free whiskers treats!


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

We just received 4 tubes of 'Thrives' and two Thrive tins plus £10 off voucher for online purchases over£30. I had sent them a Youtube link showing my cat extracting Thrive treats out from a closed food drawer!! He had to pull out the drawer by lying on his back then jumps up to move the Dreamies away to lift out and drop the Thrives on the floor.

I have to say they sent two flavours we have not seen, the dried shrimp went down very, very, very well indeed!!!!!!!

Harvey finding a way to get his THRIVE treats - YouTube
Harvey getting THRIVE treats part 2 - YouTube


----------



## RASH (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Guys

Any freebies I could get food wise that you know of?I am testing my cat of different treats/Food it needs to be low Carb or not too rich

Thanks


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

free 225g bag of james wellbeloved kitten: James Wellbeloved


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

free 400g bag of royal canin cat food: Royal Canin


----------



## metalfirecracker (Nov 6, 2012)

I sent Applaws an email using their Contact Us form on the website and included my address and they were kind enough to send me 2 small sample bags of dry cat food, one of kitten dry, one kitten tin and one cat tin (small sizes). Very kind of them and the kitties loved the wet so are getting it occasionally as a treat (usually Encore which is the same but cheaper!).


----------



## jordanandmeeko (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.gourmet-cat.co.uk/Public/RegisterIntro.aspx

gourmet cat food sample and golden serving fork for your Princess's and Prince's


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Felix are giving away samples of Sensations, just like their Facebook page and play the game.


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Go cat (  ) are giving away free 50g bags of their new dry food on their website


----------



## Hugalicious Ragdolls (May 9, 2013)

Here are alot of Aussie ones, not sure if they are available elsewhere

Australian Pet Freebies and Competitions | Best Pet Jobs


----------



## misseskimo (Apr 15, 2013)

I noticed nothings been posted on here for a little while, so thought I'd throw on a few which are currently active and I've recently used and successfully received my freebie for!! I know a couple have already been posted in the past, but these updated links are for the promotions still active now  x

James Wellbeloved 300g Dry Kitten Food (voucher to go and collect from a local store you choose)

James Wellbeloved 85g Wet Kitten Pouch (voucher to go and collect from a local store you choose)

Purina One Wet & Dry Food (can choose your free sample)

Purina Go-Cat Crunchy & Tender 50g Bag

Gourmet Gold Wet Food Pouch & Golden Serving Fork

Felix Sensations Sauce Surprice 100g Sachet (play a game on Facebook to get the free sample)

Join Pets at Home's VIP Club for FREE


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

Could we have a feedback thread separate please. i have had most of the freebies now and would like to add what my Gorgeous girl thought of them and im sure others would to ?.


----------



## Casper the Cat (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This website looks like it may be relevant to this thread. They are promising various free cat toys and samples:

Launching Soon

I have signed up, will post with what I receive


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Casper the Cat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This website looks like it may be relevant to this thread. They are promising various free cat toys and samples:
> 
> ...


The link isn't working for that one, internal server error.


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

Felix are giving away packs of free crispies

https://www.facebook.com/CatsLikeFelix?sk=app_530962143639845


----------



## greengulf (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, this is one of those blatant advertisements for my products.
My company specialises in odour control. I recently relaunched a product called "Urine Hater", which does exactly that. It is especially useful on cat urine/spray odour, but equally effective with "doggy" smells and other animal odours.
In an effort to spread the word about just how good Urine Hater is, I would be happy to supply some free samples with the request that you give honest and open comments about it. I'll offer 10 samples initially. UK/ROI only, please.
The product is: 100% biodegradable. Contains no toxins, bleaches, enzymes or perfumes. It kills odour, it doesn't mask it. Full details with the product.
I originally developed the product for human continence issues - which it is very successful at addressing.
We can do it any way you like - perhaps the moderators would like you to send them your address details, and I'll send the product to them?
So, any questions I'd be delighted to answer them.


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't feed Go-Cat but I'm sure some do so here's a link (I hope it works) for a free sample of Go-Cat Crunchy & Tender cat food:

Product Range - Promotions - Free Sample

End date of free sample applications is 30.04.2014.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I ordered this for my mum, well her cat. It worked and quick too!


----------



## greengulf (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi
Thank you for your comments. 
Do you mind if I ask you to elaborate a bit about the product?
For example, did your mum find it easy to use? Does she think it's economical? Any feedback is gratefully received. We're a small company, so any customer comments really are treated seriously. Thanks again for your nice comment!!


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Visit the Facebook page to enter to win a free pet bed for yourself and a nominated rescue, second place will get a rescue bed.
The rescue can use the bed for the pets in their care or may wish to auction it to raise funds.

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/petbedsyork


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

I went to Tesco yesterday and saw Whiskas are doing it's free ceramic Whiskas bowls promotion again 

It's £4.99 each if you don't want to buy the food


----------



## elly87 (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks :001_tt1:


----------



## yelloworchid (Nov 4, 2013)

Just like last time, it is quite limited to selective branches, and they do go very quickly.

In stores that still has them, you get a free bowl if you spend £10 on Whiskers food

Latest update: 
Pets At Home in Charlton SE London near 02 Arena
Morrison at Shepherd's Bush, near Westfield Shopping Centre


----------



## greencoffeepot (Jan 2, 2014)

For anyone going to the London pet show (me!), I couldn't find anything better, but the evening standard has a code for 15% off, use STANDOFFER

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

greencoffeepot said:


> For anyone going to the London pet show (me!), I couldn't find anything better, but the evening standard has a code for 15% off, use STANDOFFER
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin:


Code for 20% off- BURGESS


----------



## greencoffeepot (Jan 2, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> Code for 20% off- BURGESS


Dammit didn't find that one!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

greencoffeepot said:


> Dammit didn't find that one!


Funny thing... I found this code with last years date, but it didn't say it's expired, so I decided to try it and it worked! Last year it was giving 30% off apparently but this year worked only as 20%... Still good!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Also, on London Pet Show website you can register with Royal Canin for a free 400g bag of biscuits.
Should probably add this isn't posted- you've got to collect it from a chosen shop!


----------



## Nourhan (May 8, 2014)

Here is good one *Best Cat Food in 2014*


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

More discount codes:

Thoughtful Pets are giving: 

- 5% off orders over £29 with a code PETSHOW;
- 10% off orders over £50 with a code PETSHOW1.

Expires 31/12/14

Free delivery on orders over £29.


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

£5 off cat hampurr - Product Review: Cat Hampurr including Discount Code | Katzenworld


----------



## SummerPoppy (Jan 20, 2015)

zooplus have 10% off cat food and treats, expires 26Feb, min spend £9, details on homepage of their site, hth x


----------

